# Stanley Sweet Heart 733 Breast Drill



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi. I recently purchased a Stanley Sweet Heart 733 breast Drill. It was spray painted black and when I removed the paint it was yellow underneath. I read in Stanley Catalogue 34 that they were painted black & orange and had Cocobolo handles. I have seen other pictures where they were black and yellow. I have also seen pictures of just black ones. Does anyone own one that knows for sure? I wrote Stanley and they sent me an old ad that did not mention color. Appreciate it. Chris


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, Chris,

I just search ebay and saw a couple of these with black/ yellow or black/ orange color schemes. I have no idea whether those are original colors.

Good luck.

Paul


----------

